# Been a fun ride



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I want to thank every member who has supported me as a mod and even those that have cringed and critiqued ever decision made by me. The reality is that it has been a fun and interesting ride but as a mod I feel that the journey has run its course and I welcome some new blood to the staff section. 

Don't get me wrong the staff are a great bunch who volunteer their time and put in a lot to help keep this site running smooth, but for me I have come to the conclusion that I am eager to see some fresh perspective. My honest opinion is that a mod should be rotated every two years and by that concept I have long since spoiled. 

As mentioned I will continue to support the staff 100% but I feel the best thing for all involved is for me to step back and let the forum continue to evolve. 


Thanks for the support fellas.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks for your work and support

Gabe


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Sean, thanks for all your hard work and dedication to making PT a great resource, it will be hard to not see the "greenie" status! 
But I do think you will enjoy being "just a senior member":jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> thanks for your work and support
> 
> Gabe


Hope I did not screw you over to bad Gabe. :jester:


RCP said:


> Sean, thanks for all your hard work and dedication to making PT a great resource, it will be hard to not see the "greenie" status!
> But I do think you will enjoy being "just a senior member":jester:


Time to cut loose. I may be the first banned mod.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Time to cut loose. I may be the first banned mod.


I don't know, I tried pretty hard!:whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Sean. All i want to say is, thank you from the bottom of my heart for the time you've given to this site. I know for a fact that you've dedicated countless hours to making this place what it is today, and it will be that much less without you.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Appreciate all the work you've put into this place Sean. You're a pretty good guy even if you are a Duck fan. 

Best of luck in your new endeavors.

Dan


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Workaholic Thank you for all your hard work, I am still newish on here and appreciate what you and the other moderators have done to make this a nice place to learn and meet others in our trade.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Your firm yet fair and consistent hand will be missed. 

Thank you for the years you have helped make this place what is today. 

-Bill


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

By the way Sean, should this post be interpreted sarcastically as your sig line stipulates?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> By the way Sean, should this post be interpreted sarcastically as your sig line stipulates?


You have to read between the lines.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> You have to read between the lines.


.....
which lines?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> .....
> which lines?


They are in there somewhere


lol


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> I don't know, I tried pretty hard!:whistling2:


Anybody who would ban you would need to be banned. 


RH said:


> Appreciate all the work you've put into this place Sean. You're a pretty good guy even if you are a Duck fan.
> 
> Best of luck in your new endeavors.
> 
> Dan


No new endeavors. I got work and school but I have grown lazy as a mod and feel I should step down so that others may have a chance to dedicate countless thankless hrs to the site lol.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Been there...done that.
Screw the dumbshat.

Internets is so 2003.

Move on and never look back.

99% of successful painting contractors spend .0001% of their time on Paint Talk.
or less.

Follow your own path as a professional paint craftsman...let the nOObs haggle the small time "best brush...roller b.s."

Big up for the good and bad times...and fair thee well!!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Been there...done that.
> Screw the dumbshat.
> 
> Internets is so 2003.
> ...


Whew, I though I was the ONLY one in the wrong percentile. Glad to have you to keep me company.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

It's hard for me to picture what this site is going to be like without you moderating.

... so is there room now for me to become a mod?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks, Work.
Wise is right. A lot of us should probably be moving on.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> Your firm yet fair and consistent hand will be missed.
> 
> Thank you for the years you have helped make this place what is today.
> 
> -Bill


 
Are you joining him soon?:whistling2:

As the wizened older Steve says". A lot of us should probably be moving on."


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

2 year plan sounds good to me.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Wolfgang said:


> 2 year plan sounds good to me.


And a lot of other members too


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Eeyore is breaking free and walking his own path. Congrats on more free time in your life brother. Now you have time to find your tail!


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Always insightful and respectful Sean. Thanks for always trying to keep it "real" around here. Personally I don't know how you fit it all in with work and school. Hell of a good job...Thanks


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for dedicating your time Workaholic and helping PT run as smooth as it can with all of us painters.
I also like the 2 year idea.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

scottjr said:


> I also like the 2 year idea.


Exactly, why stick around when you already qualify for the pension and lifetime healthcare? 

Thanks Work


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the energy you have put into this place, Sean. You have helped alot of people.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Can we officially welcome RH yet?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I think if the owners want Sean's vacated seat filled, I am going to suggest ole, wills, or another of the squeaky wheels.

After all being their site, it is their decision to set policy and direction. 

people think this is a democracy?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

daArch said:


> I think if the owners want Sean's vacated seat filled, I am going to suggest ole, wills, or another of the squeaky wheels.
> 
> After all being their site, it is their decision to set policy and direction.
> 
> people think this is a democracy?


a two year cap sounds terrible for this situation. Too many people come and go. I also would nominate Gabe. Im sure Scott would run a country mile in the other direction.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

daArch said:


> I am going to suggest ole, wills,
> people think this is a democracy?


Both good choices.
I think either would immediately ban you.

We'd all have to wait patiently for you to be able to log back in, for the fun to really start.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

daArch said:


> I think if the owners want Sean's vacated seat filled, I am going to suggest ole, wills, or another of the squeaky wheels.
> 
> After all being their site, it is their decision to set policy and direction.
> 
> people think this is a democracy?


I vote Steve R:thumbsup: .


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> I vote Steve R:thumbsup: .


No thanks...but I am probably the only person here that could ban everyone, and still keep the board alive.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Be proud of being part of the foundation of this site!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> No thanks...but I am probably the only person here that could ban everyone, and still keep the board alive.


But Steve - think of the endless list possibilities.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Ok I got my thanks quota, I recant my previous post. Suckers. :jester:

Thanks for the kind words fellas.



Paradigmzz said:


> Eeyore is breaking free and walking his own path. Congrats on more free time in your life brother. Now you have time to find your tail!


You gave me a real lol with that one. 



daArch said:


> I think if the owners want Sean's vacated seat filled, I am going to suggest ole, wills, or another of the squeaky wheels.
> 
> After all being their site, it is their decision to set policy and direction.
> 
> people think this is a democracy?


People just want their toys and want to give little thought to real problems so democracy is over rated. If the soviets had given everyone soviet toys and kept them distracted then the union would have not crumbled. 

As far as new mod or mods go I would like to see Tommy or Paint & Hammer (Paul) as a mod but I am removing myself from the round table so I really have no voice on the matter.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> Thanks, Work.
> Wise is right. A lot of us should probably be moving on.


as someone who has life goes on w/o all the crap that went and goes on here still I am sure... Cheers...


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

As one of the rank and file, and union members, I'll refrain from seeking a PT middle management position at this time, given the talent PT has readily available in its membership pool. 

Sean is the epitome of what integrity should look from a leader that is tasked with moderating a small corner of this vast internet landscape, where skirmishes over egos and ideologies can be daunting for any mere mortal let alone a stoic PT moderator.

Head bowed, I kneel with shield and sword in hand at Sean's departure.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

CApainter said:


> As one of the rank and file, and union members, I'll refrain from seeking a PT middle management position at this time, given the talent PT has readily available in its membership pool.
> 
> Sean is the epitome of what integrity should look from a leader that is tasked with moderating a small corner of this vast internet landscape, where skirmishes over egos and ideologies can be daunting for any mere mortal let alone a stoic PT moderator.
> 
> Head bowed, I kneel with shield and sword in hand at Sean's departure.


Yeesh pretty close to a bromance there !:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

This all kinda reminds me of another unheard of retirement before the final earthly departure.

TWO within a month. now THAT'S history.

Are the black and white smoke pellets ready ?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> This all kinda reminds me of another unheard of retirement before the final earthly departure.
> 
> TWO within a month. now THAT'S history.
> 
> Are the black and white smoke pellets ready ?


Sean's only regrets are having to give up *his* red shoes and big hat.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RH said:


> Sean's only regrets are having to give up *his* red shoes and big hat.


I had a low baller make me a duplicate pair for pennies on the dollar. I am wearing them now and will continue to do so lol.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

daArch said:


> This all kinda reminds me of another unheard of retirement before the final earthly departure.
> 
> TWO within a month. now THAT'S history.
> 
> Are the black and white smoke pellets ready ?


Who else bolted?


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Work wish you the best. Have not always seen eye to eye but I must say you have always been fair. Hope to see you still around!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Delta Painting said:


> Work wish you the best. Have not always seen eye to eye but I must say you have always been fair. Hope to see you still around!


Thanks Delta. I will continue to contribute. I have no plans of quitting the forum I just am ready to be a regular member again and let others spend their time looking for double entities and putting out small fires.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Whatever Sean, you just wanted to pad the stats a bit and knew this thread would net you at least 30 "Thanks" or more!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

quote=WisePainter;387023]Who else bolted?[/quote]

The Pope. He left earlier than he'd planned since he didn't want his departure to be eclipsed by Sean's.:whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

wje said:


> Whatever Sean, you just wanted to pad the stats a bit and knew this thread would net you at least 30 "Thanks" or more!


IMHO its all a plot to boost his post to thanks ratio. Me thinks he'll be running roughshod over this place in no time. 

I've been sensing a little jealousy regarding MY ratio.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

wje said:


> Whatever Sean, you just wanted to pad the stats a bit and knew this thread would net you at least 30 "Thanks" or more!


You are right. I changed my mind as you see the green is still there.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I've been sensing a little jealousy regarding MY ratio.


You are golden Pony Boy.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Sean I appreciate what you have done over the years here. Its been a please getting to know you both here and in person. I know you will still contribute, and now you can do so without the responsibility of policing this place. 

Its just a website, and every year during the off season it gets crazy here. Hopefully you can just relax and continue to post.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> You are golden Pony Boy.


LOL! How'd you know?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for all your hard work Sean, I hope your replacement is a fair as you have been.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

id plus one Tommy or Paul. not sure if either are crazy enough to do it. RH woulf be though.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> A lot of us should probably be moving on.


How about starting with everyone that posted on the old people pain updates thread. :whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> How about starting with everyone that posted on the old people pain updates thread. :whistling2:


Move on? Hell just bury us.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> How about starting with everyone that posted on the old people pain updates thread. :whistling2:


Don't pi55 us off, Rent


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I can only think of 2 members I would really like to see as Mods. RH and Thomas (Paradigmzz). You guys have my vote :thumbup:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

+1 for RH not that my opinion matters anyway.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> +1 for RH not that my opinion matters anyway.


Remember is not a democracy.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

daArch said:


> Your firm yet fair and consistent hand will be missed.
> 
> 
> 
> -Bill


That's what she said :whistling2:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> That's what she said :whistling2:


Holy pete, is it "Post While Drinking Friday Night"?!?

I love that night...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Holy pete, is it "Post While Drinking Friday Night"?!?
> 
> I love that night...


Oh yea. How will I ever live without THAT night.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> Holy pete, is it "Post While Drinking Friday Night"?!?
> 
> I love that night...


Don't recall _that_ ever occurring on PT. :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Holy pete, is it "Post While Drinking Friday Night"?!?
> 
> I love that night...


For some that can be every night.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I might be a little late to this party but just want to say thanks for every thing you have done Sean. I hope your replacement follows your ways.

Pat


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the support ppl.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks Sean! hope you stick around.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

prick got 40 ''thanks you's'' of this thread .............


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i can sit here an honestly say that there isnt a single instance in wich ive though about any decision youve made in a negetive light...........good luck in all you do man


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Thanks for the support ppl.


Sheesh. Took ya long enough to drop the mod badge! :whistling2:

Slacker.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

he still has mod status


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> he still has mod status


Do I?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

yes, I see it under forum leaders.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> yes, I see it under forum leaders.


Isn't that just a post count thing?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Ole34 said:


> prick got 40 ''thanks you's'' of this thread .............


There are a couple ways to get thanked, post quality info or post a good zinger. Sadly mine are mostly zingers. 



ewingpainting.net said:


> thanks Sean! hope you stick around.


I have no intention of leaving. My thing was I no longer agreed with toeing the line and being a mod/admin started to feel more like a chore rather than the fun I used to have. 


Schmidt & Co. said:


> Sheesh. Took ya long enough to drop the mod badge! :whistling2:
> 
> Slacker.


pitiful I know. It was harder to give up than I thought it would be and then I took the time to get involved in finding a new mod and after that I just kind of contemplated. I could of remained as long as I wanted to but at some point it starts to feel like a prison sentence. 

Have fun with it Paul. If I do get banned for speaking my mind/rocking the boat I want you to pull my card. :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> yes, I see it under forum leaders.





Schmidt & Co. said:


> Isn't that just a post count thing?


No that is for the mods and I am still on the page but no longer in bold. I no longer have access to the staff threads and sadly that is where my best posts are lol.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Ole34 said:


> prick got 40 ''thanks you's'' of this thread .............


By the way I just looked and I see no thanks from you. Fvcking dick. :jester:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I have no intention of leaving. My thing was I no longer agreed with toeing the line and being a mod/admin started to feel more like a chore rather than the fun I used to have.


Interesting. I always thought you responded really well to Bill's fluid management style. 

Maybe you aren't so vanilla after all. 

:jester:


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I want to thank every member who has supported me as a mod and even those that have cringed and critiqued ever decision made by me. The reality is that it has been a fun and interesting ride but as a mod I feel that the journey has run its course and I welcome some new blood to the staff section.
> 
> Don't get me wrong the staff are a great bunch who volunteer their time and put in a lot to help keep this site running smooth, but for me I have come to the conclusion that I am eager to see some fresh perspective. My honest opinion is that a mod should be rotated every two years and by that concept I have long since spoiled.
> 
> ...


Term limits no career mods Im all for it it may be hard to convince Bill he really enjoys that power J/k  Bill Thanks sean and all other MOds I would not want your job


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Interesting. I always thought you responded really well to Bill's fluid management style.
> 
> Maybe you aren't so vanilla after all.
> 
> :jester:


Now since Neps is no longer posting it will be Vernilla.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Sonuvagun.....


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Now since Neps is no longer posting it will be Vernilla.


I
am
speechless


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Sonuvagun.....


:thumbup:
Surprise surprise surprise. 

Now I can run amuck without worrying about maintaining an image.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> I
> am
> speechless


No reason to be speechless. The dog collar is off. There are now a lot more brushes to piss on.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Now since Neps is no longer posting it will be Vernilla.


:thumbup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Have fun with it Paul. If I do get banned for speaking my mind/rocking the boat I want you to pull my card. :thumbsup:


As I suffer a self inflicted permaban myself on the way out the door. :yes:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> By the way I just looked and I see no thanks from you. Fvcking dick. :jester:


awww, there's the Sean I use to know. lol


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> As I suffer a self inflicted permaban myself on the way out the door. :yes:


Naww I am relying on you to toe the line so I can pull the strings and yell dance puppet dance!!:jester:



ewingpainting.net said:


> awww, there's the Sean I use to know. lol


lol Thanks buddy. :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> As I suffer a self inflicted permaban myself on the way out the door. :yes:


suicidal forum syndrome, been there, done that


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Mods get a paycut or what? Whiney butts.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Mods get a paycut or what? Whiney butts.


Pay and mods do not line up.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Pay and mods do not line up.


With a benefit like unlimited pm storage, how can you sit there and complain? :jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> With a benefit like unlimited pm storage, how can you sit there and complain? :jester:


I want the best of both worlds. Unlimited pm limit for all my past suffering.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sean, do you feel born again?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Sean, do you feel born again?


I feel a bit depressed and relieved at the same time. I feel it is best for the forum and myself.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

aw, thanks for being one of us.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I like the new "Work", feels all bristly and ready to lunge!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I feel a bit depressed and relieved at the same time. I feel it is best for the forum and myself.


I'm paying close attention to how you adjust........


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I want the best of both worlds. Unlimited pm limit for all my past suffering.


You drive a hard bargain. 

I never realized pm space had value. Surely I would have sold mine off long ago had I known.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> aw, thanks for being one of us.


Always have been and will continue to be a member. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

crazy day .....first Sean loses the green an then Bill starts a religious thread..... if big AL learns to type im outta here


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> I like the new "Work", feels all bristly and ready to lunge!


The badge is gone. I have nine lives lol


Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm paying close attention to how you adjust........


Like I said it is odd but it feels right for me. 



vermontpainter said:


> You drive a hard bargain.
> 
> I never realized pm space had value. Surely I would have sold mine off long ago had I known.


You missed out on capitalizing.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm paying close attention to how you adjust........


Well if THAT isn't ominous enough....like a cop following you for awhile on the road.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Well if THAT isn't ominous enough....like a cop following you for awhile on the road.


Schmidt is a mean looking cuss too. I met him a few months ago.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Well if THAT isn't ominous enough....like a cop following you for awhile on the road.





vermontpainter said:


> Schmidt is a mean looking cuss too. I met him a few months ago.


Paul is a ex MP and not to be fvcked with but I feel he will give me some slack.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Well if THAT isn't ominous enough....like a cop following you for awhile on the road.


Didn't mean it like that, and I'm pretty sure Sean knows it. Its just that I've also been thinking about giving up the green. I'm burnt out on the job at the moment (thus my recent vacation) and have almost had to force myself to post.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Didn't mean it like that, and I'm pretty sure Sean knows it. Its just that I've also been thinking about giving up the green. I'm burnt out on the job at the moment (thus my recent vacation) and have almost had to force myself to post.


I knew what you meant. 

You are one of the voices of reason behind the fence though. I feel the site will suffer.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Didn't mean it like that, and I'm pretty sure Sean knows it. Its just that I've also been thinking about giving up the green. I'm burnt out on the job at the moment (thus my recent vacation) and have almost had to force myself to post.


Would you like to trade passwords with me for a week? Its a goddam hoot being me.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> You are one of the voices of reason behind the fence though. I feel the site will suffer.


And then theres my feeling of obligation to the continuity of the forum.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Would you like to trade passwords with me for a week? Its a goddam hoot being me.


lol that would be something.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> And then theres my feeling of obligation to the continuity of he forum.


I did a couple years feeling obligated. Got to do what is best for you Paul. When it is no longer fun then inventory needs to be taken. 

We could always start a new forum. :whistling2:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Didn't mean it like that, and I'm pretty sure Sean knows it. Its just that I've also been thinking about giving up the green. I'm burnt out on the job at the moment (thus my recent vacation) and have almost had to force myself to post.


I know that feeling.

Don't do it, Schmidt.

BTW
No green letters?

Fvck Workaholic!


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I did a couple years feeling obligated. Got to do what is best for you Paul. When it is no longer fun then inventory needs to be taken.
> 
> *We could always start a new forum*. :whistling2:


 

shouldnt be hard now that FORD has threads in general painting


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> BTW
> No green letters?
> 
> Fvck Workaholic!


I have shirts that say fvck Steve.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Ole34 said:


> shouldnt be hard now that FORD has threads in general painting


Good point, Ole.
The board's evolving. First RCP, then Work, then ads disguised as threads.
Old people don't really like change.

..and change doesn't really like old people.



Workaholic said:


> I have shirts that say fvck Steve.


I'd like to have one of those.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I have shirts that say "I fvck Steve".


This is all making sense now...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> This is all making sense now...


That is not politically correct. 

I will send you the link on ebay. 19.99 free shipping.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I feel a bit depressed and relieved at the same time. I feel it is best for the forum and myself.


I know the feeling!:jester:

The unlimited pm storage is a non issue when you don't get tons of PM's, "he's being mean to me" or "why did you edit my post?" etc!

I don't miss it a bit, and the urge to read every single post will soon pass. 

Appreciate all you have done, you were a great mod, but I really look forward to the "vernilla" phase!:thumbup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> That is not politically correct.
> 
> I will send you the link on ebay. 19.99 free shipping.


You won't send it, just like my GD Oakley's.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> I know the feeling!:jester:
> 
> The unlimited pm storage is a non issue when you don't get tons of PM's, "he's being mean to me" or "why did you edit my post?" etc!
> 
> ...


The urge to read ever post passed awhile back. I was mentioning that to Dean awhile ago. 

The pm limit is suppose to remain, it was my only request. 

Vernilla is going to be epic. :jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> You won't send it, just like my GD Oakley's.


My sh!t is the real deal not some gd knockoffs.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

with all the rules be broken in this thread, bills going to get a the almighty ban high. soon his veins will turn black and his eye will glow.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> with all the rules be broken in the thread, bills going to get a the almighty ban high. soon his veins will turn black and his eye will glow.


The thing about rules is that you have to ride the cusp. Not quite breaking them but at the same time destroying them. I learned that from Scott.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> The thing about rules is that you have to ride the cusp. Not quite breaking them but at the same time destroying them. I learned that from Scott.


you know that dude wants to ban half the forum until there is a bunch of lil arches running around thanking each other


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> you know that dude wants to ban half the forum until there is a bunch of lil arches running around thanking each other


Little Archies are hard to find. Probably have a whole midget union to filter through and then to find like minded midgets is a task that will blow even big Archies mind. Probably best to just keep hanging paper and hoping that it was just a fart and not a shart.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Little Archies are hard to find. Probably have a whole midget union to filter through and then to find like minded midgets is a task that will blow even big Archies mind. Probably best to just keep hanging paper and hoping that it was just a fart and not a shart.


I hear the cowboy whistle, got to go.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

or this


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

You all may notice that the ban fest will diminish now. Coincidence? :no:

The rest of us are bad mushroom farmers


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

daArch said:


> You all may notice that the ban fest will diminish now. Coincidence? :no:
> 
> The rest of us are bad mushroom farmers


 
it usually is the nice ones ............


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

btw 


*Hauling 30ft long irrigation pipes can be tough (and dangerous). Here’s how it’s done.*


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

if i didnt have work tomorrow id be all about starting a mutiny tonight ......


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Ole34 said:


> if i didnt have work tomorrow id be all about starting a mutiny tonight ......


Fletcher Christian never slept, why should you ?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

This thread is not about you damn it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> This thread is not about you damn it.


I know but I'm trying to derail it. Hey you're a mod... you can tweak my post and make a thread out of it to preserve your precious thread


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> I know but I'm trying to derail it. Hey you're a mod... you can tweak my post and make a thread out of it to preserve your precious thread


Was a mod. I am now a official has been. I now rank among the few great and strong that had the courage to say fvck that sh!t. Just me and RCP to the best of my knowledge lol.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Was a mod. I am now a official has been. I now rank among the few great and strong that had the courage to say fvck that sh!t.


I've always said that about PT...am I great and strong too?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Dean isn't a mod either just ask his wife lol... dean, that's my last wife joke I promise


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey Sean, the auction in the staff section to be the mod that gets to ban you has already hit 4 figures!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Hey Sean, the auction in the staff section to be the mod that gets to ban you has already hit 4 figures!


I already said that Paul is the only mod that I could respect to ban me. If he is on vacation then you can punch the ticket.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> I've always said that about PT...am I great and strong too?


Well Kevin I banned you the four out of five times and you kept coming back so sure.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Except for the spam bans, I think you have the most notches in your ban hammer


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> Except for the spam bans, I think you have the most notches in your ban hammer


Maybe but I have high hopes for Damon. he seems passive and meek but I know deep down he is an animal.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Well Kevin I banned you the four out of five times and you kept coming back so sure.


best night EVAR!


Hey I gotta crash now, don't get all "handsy" and get this locked up tonight, I'll catch up during breakfast!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Maybe but I have high hopes for Damon. he seems passive and meek but I know deep down he is an animal.


Damon is a solid guy and I have the utmost confidence he'll do just fine.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> best night EVAR!
> 
> 
> Hey I gotta crash now, don't get all "handsy" and get this locked up tonight, I'll catch up during breakfast!


Out of my hands but I feel confident it will still be open tomorrow. Night Kevin. 



Schmidt & Co. said:


> Damon is a solid guy and I have the utmost confidence he'll do just fine.


I have that same feeling. Some of these guys will be shaking in his wake in no time.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey I just tuned in, and saw my name used in vane! Careful Sean or we'll make you a mod again! 
Enjoy the vacation. I'm still wondering what all the fuss is about. Like my friend likes to remind me regarding the many PDCA squabbles, "we're not talking about world peace here people, it's just painting!"
Oh yeah, thanks for all your time and energy as a mod, and for getting me into this mess!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> The urge to read ever post passed awhile back. I was mentioning that to Dean awhile ago.
> 
> The pm limit is suppose to remain, it was my only request.
> 
> Vernilla is going to be epic. :jester:


We were supposed to read _every_ post??? Damnnnn.... I have never done that. Probably never will.

You know, you can save the PM's to your computer on a pdf file and then free up some space. You could have saved all the interesting Staff Section threads and revisited them for old times sake. LOL I have many interesting threads saved to pdf from all over the forum. Never know when they'll come in handy. Now I just have to work on my blog creating skills.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Too much wanking going on in this tread....Move along now THREAD CLOSED!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Damon T said:


> Hey I just tuned in, and saw my name used in vane! Careful Sean or we'll make you a mod again!
> !


No way. I am committed. Let some other sucker do all the behind the scenes stuff. :whistling2:


Wolfgang said:


> You know, you can save the PM's to your computer on a pdf file and then free up some space.
> Naw there is a oversite is all. I have been assured that my pm limit will remain the same. Of course now I can not pm anyone to get it cleared up.
> 
> You could have saved all the interesting Staff Section threads and revisited them for old times sake. LOL I have many interesting threads saved to pdf from all over the forum. Never know when they'll come in handy. Now I just have to work on my blog creating skills.


That sounds like work. Surely I can bribe Paul with some sandpaper to do all the work for me. 



Delta Painting said:


> Too much wanking going on in this tread....Move along now THREAD CLOSED!


Wanking is what employees do the boss is making moves.

Just kidding CaP.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey Sean. thanks for all you have done for the site and myself. with running a business and having a family I appreciate the time and effort of all of the moderators


----------



## jonathanthepainter (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you for your service.
Best of luck in your future endeavors!
Happy Trails !!!


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Hope your gonna hang around.I am just beginning to get to know you and the rest of the regulars.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

cdaniels said:


> Hope your gonna hang around.I am just beginning to get to know you and the rest of the regulars.


I am not going anywhere other than out of the staff section. :thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

cdaniels said:


> Hope your gonna hang around.I am just beginning to get to know you and the rest of the regulars.


Run away, fast...

I was once like you, then I met the regulars.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Run away, fast...
> 
> I was once like you, then I met the regulars.


Dude. You ARE a regular. :yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Run away, fast...
> 
> I was once like you, then I met the regulars.


lol you wish. You needed acceptance so bad you stuck to this forum like a lamprey does to its host. :jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mr.fixit said:


> Hey Sean. thanks for all you have done for the site and myself. with running a business and having a family I appreciate the time and effort of all of the moderators


Thanks Jack! You are a solid guy and it means a lot coming from you. :thumbsup:



jonathanthepainter said:


> Thank you for your service.
> Best of luck in your future endeavors!
> Happy Trails !!!


I can't stress this enough I have no new endeavors, I will continue to complete projects and continue to go to school. I am the same as always just decided after four years of moderating it was time for some of the other slackers to step up. :jester:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Dude. You ARE a regular. :yes:





Workaholic said:


> lol you wish. You needed acceptance so bad you stuck to this forum like a lamprey does to its host. :jester:


Apparently I am a regular attention wh0r3...


at your service!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Sean


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Every time this thread gets posted on Steve Richard dies a little inside.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Thanks Sean


Right back at ya Scott.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Right back at ya Scott.


And stuff


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

If Ole, RH, TJ, Damon T, Bill, Scott, Neps and a few others took the time to thank me for leaving the mod group I could break 50.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Happy?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RH said:


> Happy?


No. The op damn it. Don't be stingy lol.


----------

